# My ASAT snow camo rifle stock



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I decided to paint my rifle stock today. It's my coyote gun and I usually only call yotes when there is snow on after deer season is over so I decided to paint it an ASAT snow camo. Turned out pretty cool. I need to pick up some flat clear coat then I will be done. What do you think?


----------



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

that looks great how did u do it?


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I roughed up the stock with sand paper. Then painted 3 coats of a flat white. I then just drew up some ASAT pattern on some stock paper and cut some of the designs out with a scapel. Took some flat black and brown and laid the patterns out on it and painted them.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks good my friend! It will be an effective camo for sure.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

good looking stock


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## bozeman01 (Sep 18, 2008)

what is the best type of flat or satin clear coat to use on a stock after painting it like this? laquer? or just a generic clear spray paint?


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

...good job, it would be a very effective, disruptive pattern for use in the snow. 

I'd recommend using a normal, clear, automotive type paint (acrylic) from a rattle / spray can. A few normal coats, then while the paint is drying but slightly tacky, give it a few mist coats (spray from 2 - 3 feet away) to give a textured, non-reflective surface finish. 

Make sure it's not too cold or the paint will "bloom" or the surface dries to an opaque, "milky" white colour. This is caused by airbourne moisture condensing on the paint droplets as it came out of the spray nozzle, due to kelvination. This can be caused by excessive relative humidity in summer or the air or the object is too cold during winter. It can be remedied by painting in a well ventilated, heated room or slightly pre-heating the object to be sprayed, choose close light quick coats and apply a low temp, fanned heat to the object directly after spraying with something like a hair dryer. Excessive heat will make the paint bubble and the paint will very quickly lift from the object being painted and flake off eventually.


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Did one some time back with crackle paint in black and white.Spray on the base coat let dry spray again with top coat and it will seperate making for a nice finish.Seal with a flat topcoat


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

that looks awsome nice job


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice Job!


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

REAL nice looking stock - great work!


----------



## gindog1 (Feb 9, 2010)

good job


----------



## kdt302 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's pretty cool


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

That's sweet!!!! I might just have to do that


----------



## Pintail76 (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks great. Like the pattern.


----------

